# After 9 years and 2 months with Dish, it’s time to say goodbye.



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

The other day, the person in my household that pays the Dish bill got frustrated at Dish over the bill and screamed “I’m calling DirecTV” after months of issues with Dish since we went to the Hopper set up last year and now the bill issue became the straw that broke the camel’s back, so after 9 years, we are about to switch to DirecTV after a call to them.

For once, I’m not gonna come here and complain about my issues with Dish.

Anyway, in the last 9 years with Dish, I have watched a lot of TV, and enjoyed their DVRs and put up with minor issues like the Eye/LNB crapping out due to the really hot North Texas summers, and I have also put up with disputes that dish had with companies like Fox (which also includes owning KDFW and KDFI), Time Warner’s Turner Networks, TEGNA broadcasting (owners of WFAA), CBS (who owns KTVT and KTXA), and several others over the 9 years with them. I also enjoyed having a DVR for the last 9 years and have gone through 3 different generations of DVRs made by Dish, starting with the 625 when I first joined Dish, the VIP 722K when we went HD in 2010, then the Hopper last year (despite the issues we had with it). But with all the DVRs generations we went through since January 2007, the DVRs themselves had a history of crapping out completely and getting replaced.

It’s sad to leave Dish after being a Dish customer/fan boy for almost a decade, but recent issues plus us to the brink and the bill issue was the moment we realized that it was time for my household to break up with Dish.

so after DirecTV does arrive to our house and installs their satellite and receivers/DVRs, this will officially be the end. But till then, Dish is now on lame duck status with us.

So thanks Dish for allowing me to watch cable TV channels in the rural Campbell, TX for almost a decade, and thanks to the Dish support board on here on DBSTalk since I discovered this site around 2008-2009. It’s time to move on to DirecTV and the DBSTalk DirecTV section. See Y’all in the DirecTV section soon.

so long Dish
Willh


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Interesting read. AS a fifteen year DTV customer I am about to make the opposite move as soon as the rollout hiccups with the Hopper 3 are (mostly) resolved. I suspect the DTV-AT&T linkup will be interesting to see unfold in the future and probably not favorable for the customer.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

What makes you think that DirecTV's equipment is more reliable than Dish's? I had 2 622s plus a 211 starting back in the Voom days. They worked perfectly until I replaced them with 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys when they first came out almost 3 years ago. They worked perfectly until I replaced them with the Hopper3, 4k Joey and Joey2, the 2nd week they were out. They are all essentially trouble free and I am learning to like the new interface. No important bugs, no resets since installation.

Examples of bugs: If you fast forward in the guide to the end, fast forward won't go further if you are less than 24 hours from the end and you have to page forward to get there. If you try to play a recording from an EHD before the EHD is fully up and running you get stuck with the small screen in the corner and you have to exit the EHD and reenter it and then it works perfectly. ...Wow! really serious bugs! :biggrin: 

2 nights ago, between my wife and I, we actually had 10 recordings going including overlaps, while watching live on another channel. 16 tuners really does give you peace of mind about conflicts.

Enjoy DirecTV, especially the price increases after your promotions are over. Don't forget to bone up on all the problems discussed over on the DirecTV side of this forum. Also, don't forget that you have to lose all your recordings anytime you upgrade a DVR over there. When I upgraded at Dish, I kept my recordings and transferred settings and timers to the new DVR.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

_GOOD LUCK I left DISH last month because the quality of programming finally got to me. I know DISH isn't responsible for the content but I just felt FREE OTA was a better investment._


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, we'll pass in the night; when my contract is over with Directv I'll be coming back to Dish, The Genie has some cool features, but the To Do list is so broken and unreliable I was told over and over that I should ignore it and just trust the Genie will record what you told it to, the 1.5 hour wide channel guide is a pain the the rump, the recording history won't tell you why something didn't record, instead saying "Error 13" or such, and having to replace my internal HDD with my external HDD (as opposed to it being an add on) and all my recordings being tied to that specific receiver, is driving me back, That and the fact that the only way to keep a decent price is to call them every few months and try to get a CSR that will give you discounts. In fact the threads all over the Directv forums tell you hey, of course you have to haggle non stop to keep your price from being too high, only suckers pay list price. I've got a package with a level below what I had at Dish (200 vs, the 250 at Dish) and no premiums of any kind, Genie plus two minis, and my monthly price has climbed to over $130 a month.

Both have their pluses and minuses of course. And I hope you're happy with them (Hey, I just want everyone to find what works for them whether it's Directv, Dish, Cable, OTA, etc.)


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

RBA said:


> _GOOD LUCK I left DISH last month because the quality of programming finally got to me. I know DISH isn't responsible for the content but I just felt FREE OTA was a better investment._


I am currently with Dish but am looking to go the OTA route myself sometime this summer. Hopefully, the HDHomeRun DVR software development will be completed by then. There's not much quality in the content anymore and with the availability of HBONow and of Starz via Amazon Prime, there aren't any roadblocks for me once the HomeRun DVR software is solid.

The savings will be around $112 a month once I cut the cord...


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

If it weren't for sports (local/regional sports that is) I'd dump dish in a heartbeat...as it is, I just have to suck it up. With the recent price increase I've dumped the one movie pkg I had and dropped from AT200 to 120+

Dish sub for over 15 yrs


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Everytime my bill went above $100 I cut my services. 
I started at 250 and dropped to 200 then 120 plus which is still more than I need. 
Two 722s. I purchased a Tablo and can get all the locals, actually just over 50 channels.
Netflix and Amazon Prime. 
As the internet options continue to flesh out, the day will come to finally cut the cord.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CeeWoo said:


> If it weren't for sports (local/regional sports that is) I'd dump dish in a heartbeat...as it is, I just have to suck it up. With the recent price increase I've dumped the one movie pkg I had and dropped from AT200 to 120+
> 
> Dish sub for over 15 yrs


If your a sports lover, what is it that keeps you with Dish? Guessing the Pac 12 Networks?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

As someone who had DirecTV for 8 years. I started with SD, a R15 DVR. Moved to R22, then HR21, 24, then HR44. I got fed up with DirecTV not helping with my bill when times got tough for me. Before ANYONE says anything, I know it's not their responsibility to pay my bills. But I haven't been in a contract in a while, but yet they refused to help, when they did all it ended up doing is causing a credit block, toward the end, I didn't even ask for credits anymore.

But none the less, I changed to Dish and got the Hopper 3 and 2 Joey clients. Yes the Hopper 3 should have been bug tested MUCH more than it was. More bugs than I saw when I was in the Cutting Edge program in DirecTV. Recordings not matching up to their show/folder.

I'm sure that will improve with time. But how much time. But I will say when the bugs are squashed. It will be a much better receiver that DirecTV. DirecTV seems stagnant with equipment improvement. I'm sure there are new receivers coming out on the DirecTV side now. But Dish is losing customers left and right, fighting contract negotiations. So I'm sure, I know my bill will be cheaper on Dish, I've done that math.

DirecTV knows they are king, they are. So losing a customer that to them is costing them more than they gain is nothing to them.

So which is better? Tech Dish, HD quality DirecTV. I'm not sure what will happen down the line now that AT&T owns DirecTV. But we'll see there.

In the end you have to weigh what you value more. For me I can take a small hit in HD for a DVR that works better, has more tuners , than one limited to 5 tuners on the HR44+, When you add clients that gets worse... Sure you can add HR24s, But you shouldn't have to.

So in the end, choose wisely.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I posted this over in the Directv forum, but it's pertinent here - I switched a little less than two years ago to Directv from Dish. 200 channel package, no premiums or optionals. My current bill for the 200 channel package and a Genie and two minis is over $130 per month. Dish is offering a three year price guarantee for the 200 channel package of $65 per month. Not sure what the added cost per month for a Hopper 3 and two Joeys would be but it's not going to be $70. Oh, and we subscribe to Netflix, so the free Netflix for a year saves us another $10 per month.

My wife asked me why we'd pay $130 per month vs. $65 per month guaranteed for 3 years for the same programming. Not sure I know the answer.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

fudpucker said:


> I posted this over in the Directv forum, but it's pertinent here - I switched a little less than two years ago to Directv from Dish. 200 channel package, no premiums or optionals. My current bill for the 200 channel package and a Genie and two minis is over $130 per month. Dish is offering a three year price guarantee for the 200 channel package of $65 per month. Not sure what the added cost per month for a Hopper 3 and two Joeys would be but it's not going to be $70. Oh, and we subscribe to Netflix, so the free Netflix for a year saves us another $10 per month.
> 
> My wife asked me why we'd pay $130 per month vs. $65 per month guaranteed for 3 years for the same programming. Not sure I know the answer.


I did the 3 year price lock with DISH. Total cost, per month, for Hopper 3 and two Joey 2's is $94. The Hopper 3 is a beast!


----------



## BlueRidgePro (Nov 12, 2010)

Every 2 years, I switch back and forth between Dish and DTV. 

There is always a special deal for new customers only.

New equipment, much lower cost for the first year, and free installation.

I've switched 5 or 6 times. I overlap for a week or two, if I have recorded shows remaining to watch.

No effort - a couple of phone calls gets all new equipment and saves hundreds of dollars.

The two services are essentially the same. Same programming, similar equipment, same poor customer service.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> I did the 3 year price lock with DISH. Total cost, per month, for Hopper 3 and two Joey 2's is $94. The Hopper 3 is a beast!


What is the added cost of the Hopper 3 and two Joeys per month to whatever package I choose?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> I posted this over in the Directv forum, but it's pertinent here - I switched a little less than two years ago to Directv from Dish. 200 channel package, no premiums or optionals. My current bill for the 200 channel package and a Genie and two minis is over $130 per month. Dish is offering a three year price guarantee for the 200 channel package of $65 per month. Not sure what the added cost per month for a Hopper 3 and two Joeys would be but it's not going to be $70. Oh, and we subscribe to Netflix, so the free Netflix for a year saves us another $10 per month.
> 
> My wife asked me why we'd pay $130 per month vs. $65 per month guaranteed for 3 years for the same programming. Not sure I know the answer.


First issue is don't forget the costs for the equipment may not be included. Then call in and get a discount by mentioning you have seen dishes offered hd and want to know why you shouldn't switch. That will probably get you a discount.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

fudpucker said:


> What is the added cost of the Hopper 3 and two Joeys per month to whatever package I choose?



H3 $15
Joeys $14 ($7ea/month)
Total $29


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

So now it's around 30 difference (assuming there's some tax involved. ). And a know a lot of people have been getting 30 to 40 a month discounts from DIRECTV.


----------



## xfoneguy (Feb 1, 2006)

As the saying goes "The grass is always greener..........."


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> So now it's around 30 difference (assuming there's some tax involved. ). And a know a lot of people have been getting 30 to 40 a month discounts from DIRECTV.


Yeah, I've been able to get $10 a month or so but nowhere near $40 per month. Plus you have to call in every 6 months or so. Be nice to know the price for the whole thing is about $90 per month for 3 years without being at the whim of getting the right CSR.

In terms of the grass being always greener - I've had both Directv (from 1995 to 2009) and Dish (from 2009 to 2014) and back to Directv in 2014. I can live with either, I've found that I prefer the Dish GUI and overall software; there are still a lot of issues with the Genie system that bug me in terms of actual bugs and also just design issues (the To Do list that is pretty useless, the maximum 1.5 hour wide guide, etc.) I MUCH preferred the Dish software interface and design of the 722Ks I had over the Genie. I haven't yet used the Hopper 3, and I know it is early and will have its bugs.

But again - I can live with either and have. If one is significantly cheaper (as DIsh is now for me should I choose to switch back) or if one has a unique offering (as Directv does with Sunday Ticket, which was the only reason I switched back) the that can be a decider for me.

But I'd never be one of those who says "DIRECTV SUX! DISH RULEZ" or vice versa.


----------



## rkpo2626 (Jan 6, 2015)

I had DISH over 20 years. Past year went through 5 Hopper 3's, 4 Hopper Slings, 6 tech visits while in same period I never saw a ATT&T or Directv tech at my neighbors who had directv. My problem was with new interface. Every time I used applications to check weather or sports my screen went black & had to do reset. Guide 100 times better than Directv though. Loved being able to watch record antenna TV which accounted for most of my viewing since Satellite channels generally suck. Anyway, for a year I kept calling tech support about problem and every time I was either told they were working to fix prob;The ticket was closed;they fixed it when they didn't,;They never heard of this issue; they had other complaints and were working on it; They had no record of my prior calls;they show my case was closed. Probably at least 40 calls. Finally got someone who sincerely tried but said techs couldn't recreate my problem .Figure I was being jerked around prior to this guy for a year and left for Directv. Not thrilled because of the over the air antenna thing and a guide that's 1/2 infomercials so takes forever to find something to watch.Directv has a much better picture but lousy interface.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I could never switch back and forth just to save a little money, as the regular rates take effect in a year. I am used to Dish and have been with them through good and bad over the past 18 years. Sure, there are things I haven't liked, but there are more I do like. I am a fan of many of the older movies & TV shows and Dish carries a lot of that. Direct TV may have more sports, but I could care less. The 211k has the outboard HDD and the OTA tuner, so no extra fees there. Between Dish, OTA, and the Ruku, I have more to watch than I could ever keep up with.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rkpo2626 said:


> I had DISH over 20 years. Past year went through 5 Hopper 3's, 4 Hopper Slings, 6 tech visits while in same period I never saw a ATT&T or Directv tech at my neighbors who had directv. My problem was with new interface. Every time I used applications to check weather or sports my screen went black & had to do reset. Guide 100 times better than Directv though. Loved being able to watch record antenna TV which accounted for most of my viewing since Satellite channels generally suck. Anyway, for a year I kept calling tech support about problem and every time I was either told they were working to fix prob;The ticket was closed;they fixed it when they didn't,;They never heard of this issue; they had other complaints and were working on it; They had no record of my prior calls;they show my case was closed. Probably at least 40 calls. Finally got someone who sincerely tried but said techs couldn't recreate my problem .Figure I was being jerked around prior to this guy for a year and left for Directv. Not thrilled because of the over the air antenna thing and a guide that's 1/2 infomercials so takes forever to find something to watch.Directv has a much better picture but lousy interface.


You can setup a custom guide and hide all the channels with nothing you'd ever watch. Infomercial channels and others. Makes it much nicer.

Just hit the dash key while you are in the guide chose favorites and then edit them and so forth.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Or just do it via web page.


----------



## rkpo2626 (Jan 6, 2015)

inkahauts said:


> You can setup a custom guide and hide all the channels with nothing you'd ever watch. Infomercial channels and others. Makes it much nicer.
> 
> Just hit the dash key while you are in the guide chose favorites and then edit them and so forth.


Thanks...I can be a bit slow


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

The Custom guides do not add preview channels, freebees for the weekend or month, if I remember correctly, so viewers that use their custom channel lineup may miss those.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

mwdxer said:


> The Custom guides do not add preview channels, freebees for the weekend or month, if I remember correctly, so viewers that use their custom channel lineup may miss those.


The custom guide on my Hopper 3 does add free preview channels when they become available.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting, I wonder if the 211k is now the same? If so, I may go back to a controlled guide, bypassing the junk and sports channels. Fortunately I do remember the direct access channel number on my favorites.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

For OTA try a Tablo. It may be slow to change channels, but you can get OTA distributed to your whole house ether over wireless or by using an Ethernet appater which plugs into your electrical system and connects to your Router. I use this method, as it is preferred over wireless for 1080p resolution. Only buffering I have seen is with weak signals that vary in power.. It also has DVR. There is a 2 tuner and 4 tuner model. For $150 you get an EPG for life. The outlay fro the unit, using electrical wiring Ethernet adapters, disk drive, is about $350. I personally get nearly 60 channels about 35 or so miles north of Denver. The Tablo ha sits quirks, but it does a nice job. also, their technical support is sensational. I had an issue where the cable connector broke, and I had a new unit in less than a week.

By the way, DirectTV has a terrible unit fro OTA. It will not find all your local channels, but channels in a database they have not maintained for over 5 years. So, you will not get any newer sub channels.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nmetro said:


> By the way, DirectTV has a terrible unit fro OTA. It will not find all your local channels, but channels in a database *they have not maintained for over 5 years*. So, you will not get any newer sub channels.


That is not true. The guide sees updates frequently, the reason for the missing channels is because they are out of the range of the database.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkpo2626 (Jan 6, 2015)

mwdxer said:


> The Custom guides do not add preview channels, freebees for the weekend or month, if I remember correctly, so viewers that use their custom channel lineup may miss those.


Yes I noticed that on DISH which was a positive. But Directv is ridiculous with all their junk channels mixed in on their guide


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

mwdxer said:


> The Custom guides do not add preview channels, freebees for the weekend or month, if I remember correctly, so viewers that use their custom channel lineup may miss those.


That is not necessarily a bad thing. Alternatively, you could always add the channels you care about and wait for their promo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For the channels I never want to see I go into parental locks, lock the channels then hide locked. Goodbye!
Setting the guide to "all subscribed" the channels I get are displayed ... and any unsubbed channels that become previews automatically appear.

Where that doesn't work is lesser viewed channels that I don't want to lock and hide. I just don't want to see them on a daily basis. But those are subscribed channels ... and would not appear during a preview since they are already in my guide.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks. I never thought of the Parental lockout, not having any small kids. But I could do that on all of the religious, shopping, and sports channels.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

bmetelsky said:


> I did the 3 year price lock with DISH. Total cost, per month, for Hopper 3 and two Joey 2's is $94. The Hopper 3 is a beast!


Yes I too got the current customer price freeze, Top 200 for $64 and I pay the grandfathered $7 DVR fee. I also have HBO for $10 which is not for a limited time. Especially since the additions to the Top 200 that package even at the regular price compares very favorably to anyone else let alone at $64.


----------



## Rusty_Clown (Apr 8, 2010)

I switched from DTV to dish in my winter home this year. I still have DTV in my home up north. After 4 montghs, here are my observations. Dish is much cheaper ($58 per month less for me for the same services). The picture is not noticeably different on my 65" tv. The DVR (I have a Hopper 3 and 2 wireless Joeys) is faster but buggier than my Genie. The direrctv userguide is better than Dish by far. Dish has a better search guide. I am irritated at Dish for their software download that shuts me off nightly at 1AM. Will I dump Directv in MA? For $60 a month less I can live with the things I dislike about Dish!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd suggesting asking for discounts first and maybe even changing packages right now.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Create a timer that runs all night long, that will prevent the nightly reboot.


----------



## pmayo2002 (Mar 30, 2002)

Another thinking the opposite way but still undecided. Had DTV for 15+ years -- finally got fed up with high price bills, slow equipment, unreliable equipment also. So you are not going to a greener pasture. Went the Comcast route with TIVO's. Must say much better equipment and lower bill when bundled with internet.

Now moving -- no cable available. so choice is DTV or Dish. Still undecided -- likely will take one who gives the better deal. Have ATT for wireless so can get a $25 discount which may help.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Rusty_Clown said:


> I switched from DTV to dish in my winter home this year. I still have DTV in my home up north. After 4 montghs, here are my observations. Dish is much cheaper ($58 per month less for me for the same services). The picture is not noticeably different on my 65" tv. The DVR (I have a Hopper 3 and 2 wireless Joeys) is faster but buggier than my Genie. The direrctv userguide is better than Dish by far. Dish has a better search guide. I am irritated at Dish for their software download that shuts me off nightly at 1AM. Will I dump Directv in MA? For $60 a month less I can live with the things I dislike about Dish!


I switched to DTV 3 months ago and over all I prefer Dish. Mainly because DTV is almost impossible to ad a EHD, the Hopper User Guide much easier to navigate and offers many more options. The Dish guide goes out 3 hours compared to DTV's 1.5 hours. DTV offers free 4K channels, DTV definitely has a sharper picture. Those last two are why I switched and they offset all of the Dish advantages, but that's just me. I love 4K. 2017 Masters, some NASCAR, quite a few MLB games.


----------



## bajabill (Oct 6, 2005)

bajabill said:


> as a longtime Dishnet customer (8 years in march) I am leaving them for cable. I do not get HD service from my Dish and want to add it now. I just bought my 2nd HDtv, and the equipment and programming costs are going to be about $20-$25 more than I pay now. I already get my telephone and internet via the cable company, so I am able to bundle those with HD television service for $10 a month price decrease compared to my current setup fees. So, I am getting a net decrease of over 30/month. And that was before next months increases.
> 
> Also, I am needing additional room requirements and the cable makes more sense for that (may have 7 TVs spread about the house). I have been very happy with my Dish service, especially the DVRs over the years but I am going to try something else for at least a year. Im sure, as a returning customer, in a year, dish will be offering much better deals than they do for existing customers also should I want to return.


January 2010 I posted that, now I am considering returning to Dish - TV programing providers deal with a constantly swirling pool of mostly the same people!


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

Just wait till you get the DirectTV bill. The scream will be more blood curdling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

